
Show HN: Hacker News Clone using universal JS: React, Apollo & GraphQL (WIP) - clintonwoo
https://github.com/clintonwoo/hackersnews-react-graphql
======
clintonwoo
Hi, I am the developer who started this project. Please let me know any
comments, feedback, ideas or issues you have with the project. It is a work in
progress (WIP) so I'm looking more for comments about structure, code design
etc.

Please see the project README.md. Pull requests are welcome. I think this
could be a valuable community project to demo a slightly larger app using
React, Apollo, GraphQL and other web projects.

~~~
arikr
I believe this would have 10x as many upvotes on hacker news if there was a
live demo.

Maybe worth reposting in a week or so with a live demo link.

Nice work, regardless!

~~~
clintonwoo
Hey mate thanks for the kind words. I think you may be right, I'll take your
advice.

------
raybb
Is there a live demo running anywhere?

~~~
clintonwoo
Currently the easiest way to see it is to run this long command in terminal:
git clone [https://github.com/clintonwoo/hackersnews-react-
graphql.git](https://github.com/clintonwoo/hackersnews-react-graphql.git) &&
cd hackersnews-react-graphql && npm install && npm run dev

~~~
git-pull
I think it'd be more convenient to deploy onto Heroku (Free) or AWS (free
tier) and reposted. It's a lot easier to load a web page than it is to clone
and build from source. Link it up on the GH Readme prominently, too.

~~~
clintonwoo
Thanks for the feedback. I think I'll work out where the project is going to
pull data from then host it as a demo. Also need to work out where it will
store data (in memory, or couple it to a db).

